# Who throws Gliders?



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I want to start using some Gliders. Who makes a easy to use Glider? How do you guys work them? Fast, slow, long pulls, short pulls, etc.? Thanks


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

tuff shads are the easiest to use in my opinion. reef hawgs are alot harder but they catch nice fish..i have never raised a fish on a manta.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

speed/twitch/tug/pull are going to be lure specific. They all require a somewhat different cadence.

I would have to say without a doubt that the Hellhound is the easiest to use....and it DOES catch fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> speed/twitch/tug/pull are going to be lure specific. They all require a somewhat different cadence.
> 
> I would have to say without a doubt that the Hellhound is the easiest to use....and it DOES catch fish.


I have heard this as well. I almost bought one at the Musky Show, but I got caught up in the Savage Gear baits. I hope I didn't get some baits that catch "fishermen" instead of fish. lol

CG


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Esoxhunter, I believe that's what you were using in the D.River when you got hooked up in front of us? Hellhound?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> Esoxhunter, I believe that's what you were using in the D.River when you got hooked up in front of us? Hellhound?


yep, actually hooked two on it that day. Lost the first one at boatside.








I should also note that this lure was a Christmas gift from BITE-ME. He also landed a Hellhound fish the previous day and had a monster pummell a hound twice and not get hooked, plus the torpedo fish that snapped his braid was hooked on a hound.
thanks again for the lure GW !


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

NICE! With teeth marks and everything!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Esoxhunter, How are the old ones compared to the new ones made by Drifter Tackle? Do I need to look for some older ones, or do the new ones work fine? Thanks


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The old ones are better (in my opinion), but the new ones seem to have the same action as well. I'm partial to wood baits. Keeping it old school.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

MuskieJim said:


> The old ones are better (in my opinion), but the new ones seem to have the same action as well. I'm partial to wood baits. Keeping it old school.


I'm the same way.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

The new ones work just like the old ones as far as I can tell. I don't believe that Drifter changed anything except the paint jobs. I think this thread has been hi-jacked by the hound  

What other gliders are easy to use ? I like the Ace Baits lures a lot.
I have thrown Reef Hawgs too, but they are a pain in the butt. Both the ones I have cracked down the belly after about 20 casts and neither worked very well IMO. Slammer's "Drop Belly" was a disappointment too....and man does it look pretty. Manta is the next one I want to try, but nobody sells them anymore. They command a pretty good price on ebay.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

never tried a hellhound..those little fins on the back are cool, they must help it glide easily..? heck, now i gotta look for a wood one...


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Other than the paint jobs, the only difference beetween the Drifter version and the ERC Version of the Hellhound is that the original ERC version came with a belly hook that was one size larger. If you buy one of the newer Drifter ones, I'd suggest upsizing the belly hook.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

& based on the strong buzz, Hellhound is @ the top of my shopping list this year. 

I like plastic baits because the action is consistent from bait to bait, but when you get a really good wood bait, it'll keep you searching for the next....

Manta is my favorite glider - easy to work, consistent action & really durable finish - but also have 2 old 6" Reef Hawgs that REALLY have good action. Glide, dart, twitch, dive, suspend.... The profile of the bait changed several years ago & have not been satisfied w/any purchased since.

Also like the Slammer Dropbelly which IMO is really more a walk-the-dog "twitcher" than a glider, when compared to torpedo shaped baits.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Esoxhunter I have a manta and have never really got the hang of throwing it I would be willing to trade for a Hellhound.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmm......so now I gotta get a Hellhound! lol

Also, this subject was brought up on MH board and there are a lot of guys that seem to like the Nitro by H2O Tackle as I guess it has a real erratic action. I checked their website and the color options are impressive!

Geez, now that's 2 more baits I gotta buy? lol

CG


----------

